# 55 gallon i'm new



## sharkbio2017 (Jan 22, 2010)

i have had my aquarium almost 4 weeks. its a saltwater tank im working towards a reef tank. I am the ONLY one in my family that really knows anything about fish and i am 14. i don't really know what i am doing sometimes, because most books don't help. I have 4 fish two are blue/green chromis, they get along fine, but my two yellowatail damsels seem to always be fighting. I have a chocolate chip starfish and 3 astrea snails, they get along fine. They all seem content, but today i found eggs in my tank and i would really like to keep some alive, but i don't know what to do, or whats good or bad. all levels of my tank are where they are suppose to be. so could anyone help me. and i would also like to know are other good fish for my tank, right now i am looking clown gobies. help please.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Can't help you with your questions but just wanted to say hi and welcome to the forum. There are lots of folks on here with tons of saltwater experience and knowledge.

And I'm pretty impressed that at the ripe old age of 14, you're all set up with a saltwater tank.


----------



## sharkbio2017 (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks and i know im not too old. but i am very mature for my age, at least thats what my friends say. but i am very persistant to know a lot about marine organisms before college


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

sharkbio2017 said:


> today i found eggs in my tank and i would really like to keep some alive.


Lets start with the eggs. First, realize that you are not going to keep these eggs alive nor be able to raise whatever fry you have. This would take a lot of advance planning, and you simply do not have the experience. Very few do.

As for helping you make this tank a success, this we can help with! Give us some details of the setup and post some pictures of the tank and equipment. This will allow us to make good livestock recommendations.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## sharkbio2017 (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks yes i found out today was starfish would eat them so i gave up.


----------

